# [SOLVED] Moving my old XPS720 to a new case



## dooflop2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello, recently my Dell XPS 720 has stopped working and now only gives me the solid amber light on the front. After some research i found that the problem is most likely my motherboard. Unfortunately for me the XPS 720 case is a BTX format casing, so im looking to get a new case and a new motherboard. The problem is I'm not sure which motherboard would be compatible with all my XPS 720 parts that I plan on keeping.

This is my computers original system configuration.
Quantity Parts # Part Description
0 01323 INFORMATION..., NO ITEM
1 CR457 Intel® Core™2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz
1 YU822 Printed Wiring Assy, Planar Dozer, Desktop, Extreme Performance System, 720
1 5120P Cord, Power, 125V, 6Feet, SJT..., Unshielded
1 GM579 PLACEMAT..., GETTING STARTED..., EXTREME PERFORMANCE SYSTEM..., 720, DAO/BCC
1 NP756 GUIDE..., OWNER..., EXTREME PERFORMANCE SYSTEM..., 720, ENGLAND/ENGLISH...
1 YK181 Guide, Product, Information Client, DAO/BCC
1 CJ339 Mouse, Universal Serial Bus 2BTN, Wheel, Lead Free, Optical Black
1 GR343 Kit, Software, Overpack, Windows Xp, MCE05U, Digital Video Disk Drive, English
1 P6712 Guide, Users Guide, Windows XP MCE2, Dimension/Inspiron
1 DU356 Card, Graphics, UHMGA16, 768MB Dimension, 3
1 J8461 Assembly, Cable, Video, Lead Free
1 JW351 Kit, Documentation On Floppy Disk, Powerdvd, 7.0, Digital Video Disk Drive
0 TW741 SYSTEM INTEGRATION..., B4HK, INFORMATION..., LABEL..., MEDIUM..., #2
2 XG691 DUAL IN-LINE MEMORY MODULE..., 1G, 800M, 128X64, 8, 240 2RX8
1 CR329 Hard Drive, 320G, S2, 7.2K, 16M Branded Peripheral, SGT-GL
1 PN182 KIT..., Software, Works, 8.5 English
1 CT602 Card, Multi-Media, Audio, SB0467 Windows Vista OS
1 UU009 Assembly, DVD+/-RW..., 16X, Half Height, Serial ATA, Phillip Ben Q Data Storage
1 RH659 Keyboard, 104, UNIVERSAL SERIAL BUS..., UNITED STATES..., Black, DARFON ELECTRONICS, CORP...
1 UP819 KIT..., Software, Trend Micro, 14 English
1 UP422 ASSEMBLY..., CHASSIS..., L5+, BLK-AL, 750W, 720
1 PK796 INSTRUCTION..., DEVIATION..., #1, BKU-CHAS, 720
1 RR490 INSTRUCTION..., DEVIATION..., BLK/AL, 720
1 TJ258 Assembly, Heatsink, Shroud Black, Dozer, Extreme Performance System
1 KC294 Assembly, Foot, Bottom, Extreme Performance System, Dozer
1 KU170 Pad, Mouse, Metal, Image Works Mfg Inc, Extreme Performance System
1 NP519 Assembly, Filler, Security Front, Plastic, Floppy Drive

The only changes I made to the computer were installing windows 7 professional. I plan on salvaging everything I possibly can from the XPS720 and placing it in a ATX motherboard/case. My money is tight at the moment so I need some cheap options that will support my hardware, and hopefully not sacrifice performance.
Could someone please tell me which will be a suitable motherboard and case for my hardware?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Moving my old XPS720 to a new case*

You'll need a Case, Power Supply, Motherboard.
The hard and optical drives, CPU, video card and ram will move to a new setup.

For the 8800GTX card I would use a 750tx Corsair Supply.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=750tx
A P45 motherboard like the Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3L> http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-Core-DDR2-1366-Motherboard-GA-EP45-UD3L/dp/B001KEMJ9U

And the ATX mid tower case of your choice I use a lot CoolerMaster Centurion cases.


----------



## dooflop2 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Moving my old XPS720 to a new case*

Thank you, i also have another question regarding my video card actually. There is a possibility that my video card is also fried but im not really sure and can't get it tested myself without spending some cash. If i do end up needing to purchase a new video card after i put my computer into the ATX case what would be a good choice to replace mine? I would like to beable to smoothly play games such as WoW:Cataclysm and Starcraft 2 without having to tune down my in game graphics much.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Moving my old XPS720 to a new case*

GTS450 or a GTX460 1 gig card the later being a upgrade from the 8800GTX.

I you have any thoughts of upgrading the CPU now is the time, the socket 775 performance boards are getting tough to find as the socket 1156 boards/i5,i7 CPU's have replaced them.


----------



## dooflop2 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Moving my old XPS720 to a new case*

Could you give me an estimate of the price if i were to upgrade my processor aswell? And if i were to upgrade a processor, that means id also be upgrading my system board to meet the requirements of the new processor right? so would the price go up for a motherboard?

All this information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Moving my old XPS720 to a new case*

If you are close to a microcenter store
CPU i5 760 > http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0341729
If not > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=i5_760_processor-_-19-115-067-_-Product
Motherboard depending on the features you want but a good basic performance board
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128425
And of course DDR3 ram
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277

Your Q6600 is a still a decent CPU a little overclock on the P45 board will give you some more time but performance will still be less then the newer CPU's all depends your current budget.


----------



## dooflop2 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Moving my old XPS720 to a new case*

Can't really estimate a budget until after christmas...my processor is 3 years old and ive been running it in that comp ever since i bought it at normal clock rate. If I were to overclock it would it be safe to assume it wouldn't have a much longer life span? If the processor can take a little overclocking and survive a year or so more, then ill probobly stick with my current one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Moving my old XPS720 to a new case*

The Q6600 will go to 3.0 without much trouble, a larger after market cooler would be needed though, you can 2.6-2.7 range on the stock cooler.

The good part about moving to standard ATX retail components is upgrading becomes much easier in the future.


----------



## dooflop2 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Moving my old XPS720 to a new case*

Yeah i honestly never knew a dell XPS was BTX format until i encountered the problems. Most of the things i googled were just people saying it was much easier to rebuild the computer rather then get a new BTX motherboard


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

BTX boards are hard to find and at that the Dell board is not a standard BTX form factor board the extra 20 pin power connector and the physical shape of the board would prevent you from using a standard board in the Dell case.
The replacement Dell board is expensive and not very reliable.


----------



## dooflop2 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Moving my old XPS720 to a new case*

Hey im back and i need a few more questions answered about my setup if you guys could please help me out.

ive basically decided on all the parts for my comp, i came up with a list and i need a professional opinion on how compatible the parts are.
I also have a question about the power supply, the guy who helped me previously suggested a 750W, but that was when i was using my GTX 8800 video card, which I have come to discover is broken and not fixable, so im going with a GTX 460 1gig which says it only needs like 450w. Would I be able to use a 500w PSU? or would it be wise to stay with 750

Here is the list of parts ive decided on: *Not sure why the links aren't working properly* so you may have to copy/paste.
Ram - http://www.newegg.com/Product/[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/[/URL]Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231277
Video card - http://www.tigerdirect.com/[url]http://www.tigerdirect.com/[/URL]applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6976278&CatId=3669
Processor - http://www.tigerdirect.com/[url]http://www.tigerdirect.com/[/URL]applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6524800&CatId=4729
Motherboard - http://www.tigerdirect.com/[url]http://www.tigerdirect.com/[/URL]applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5082026&CatId=4720 or cheaper http://www.newegg.com/Product/[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/[/URL]Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131604R
Case - http://www.newegg.com/Product/[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/[/URL]Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119227
Power Supply - http://www.newegg.com/Product/[url]http://www.newegg.com/Product/[/URL]Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006 or 500w http://www.newegg.com/[url]http://www.newegg.com/[/URL]Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153113

im still taking any suggestions if someone knows of better/cheaper parts that will give me some more bang for my buck.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

with the 460 you will be here or better

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=corsair+750w


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'd go with the Asus board over the Biostar board, and definitely the 750TX supply


----------

